# Animal Kingdom Lodge view?



## Mayble (Jan 23, 2013)

I just received an RCI match for Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge 2 bedroom in August, does anyone know what view we will get?  Is it determined at check in or assigned ahead of time?

Thanks!


----------



## Carol C (Jan 23, 2013)

Mayble said:


> I just received an RCI match for Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge 2 bedroom in August, does anyone know what view we will get?  Is it determined at check in or assigned ahead of time?
> 
> Thanks!



Wow, that is great! Might I ask how many TPUs it cost you, how long your ongoing search was, and what your search parameters were?

Now to answer your question...your RCI confirmation should have a code with letters and numbers on it. If it has the letters "SAV" as part of the code, you will have savannah view where the animals roam.

Enjoy yourself...it's a fabulous resort!


----------



## sb2313 (Jan 23, 2013)

Carol C said:


> Wow, that is great! Might I ask how many TPUs it cost you, how long your ongoing search was, and what your search parameters were?
> 
> Now to answer your question...your RCI confirmation should have a code with letters and numbers on it. If it has the letters "SAV" as part of the code, you will have savannah view where the animals roam.
> 
> Enjoy yourself...it's a fabulous resort!



I think you have to call in initially to get the view code, but the sav is what you want! Sometimes the guides will try to tell you unit is only assigned at check in, but if you tell them there's a string of letters they will rattle off whatever it is. An example is 2bedsavsun which would be a 2 bedroom savannah view Sunday checkin. And I agree, congrats on the exchange and have a great time!!


----------



## Mayble (Jan 23, 2013)

The confirmation says only 2 bedroom.  I'll call tomorrow to see if I can get the view code.  I can't remember when I started the search, but it has been at least 3 or 4 months.  Search parameters were all Disney resorts (except OKW and Saratoga) for July or August.

I was really excited about the match.  We have never stayed there before.  It cost me 29 TPU which is crazy low compared to last summer.  Last summer I booked Boardwalk and Saratoga and used 52 TPU each.


----------



## Mayble (Jan 23, 2013)

Do I call DVC or RCI to get the view code?


----------



## sb2313 (Jan 23, 2013)

Mayble said:


> Do I call DVC or RCI to get the view code?



Rci. Dvc won't have you on the system for a few days. Great deal with the low TPUs!


----------



## 6scoops (Jan 23, 2013)

sb2313 said:


> I think you have to call in initially to get the view code, but the sav is what you want! Sometimes the guides will try to tell you unit is only assigned at check in, but if you tell them there's a string of letters they will rattle off whatever it is. An example is 2bedsavsun which would be a 2 bedroom savannah view Sunday checkin. And I agree, congrats on the exchange and have a great time!!



Actually I'm pretty sure the sun in 2bedsavsun, stands for a particular savanna as in Sunset Savanna

Plus if you take the first step to release your hold it will give you the view code, then make sure you cancel the release to keep your hold.


----------



## sb2313 (Jan 23, 2013)

6scoops said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure the sun in 2bedsavsun, stands for a particular savanna as in Sunset Savanna
> 
> Plus if you take the first step to release your hold it will give you the view code, then make sure you cancel the release to keep your hold.



Thanks for the reminder on the release trick, I've been using rci points which doesn't let you see that except on the mobile site. But I'm pretty sure on the last part being day of week since I've had on hold units the end fri and sat as well, all matching the correct day of week. It would be nice if Disney gave us a bit more info on room assignment in the rci exchange codes!


----------



## bnoble (Jan 24, 2013)

> I'm pretty sure the sun in 2bedsavsun, stands for a particular savanna as in Sunset Savanna


No, it is Sunday.  There are three 2BSAV codes:

2BSAVFR (Friday)
2BSAVSA (Saturday)
2BSAVSU (Sunday)


----------



## Carol C (Jan 24, 2013)

bnoble said:


> No, it is Sunday.  There are three 2BSAV codes:
> 
> 2BSAVFR (Friday)
> 2BSAVSA (Saturday)
> 2BSAVSU (Sunday)



Yep...that looks like the format. Congrats to the OP for snagging a gem via ongoing search...and for such low TPUs, you got really lucky. You will love the resort...it's so well-done, with a lobby almost like a museum with African artifacts everywhere. Love it there...and I'm not a Dis fan either. Enjoy it!


----------



## Mayble (Jan 24, 2013)

I called RCI today and confirmed my room as 2BSAVSA.  I'm guessing this stands for Savannah view, Saturday check in.  Either way, I am very excited to have secured this resort.  My kids are so excited.


----------

